# Amber button glass insert



## rachel1965 (Jan 11, 2017)

Have 3 amber button glass inserts. Does anyone know which jar they would go with?


----------



## botlguy (Jan 12, 2017)

Look like LIGHTNING. Do they have two raised dots or a circular depression? Could also be for SAFETY.
Jim


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 12, 2017)

They are inserts for amber Beaver jars, the most "Canadian" of jars. They are quite valuable if in excellent condition.


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Jun 16, 2017)

Keep in mind , they may not be Beaver jar lids. There is an American jar that has an extremely similar lid that get's mistaken far too often by novices.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 19, 2017)

Helme's Railroad Mills jar lids, snuff jars, pretty common - Not for Beaver jars..


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 24, 2017)

I guess it's a matter of these lids' edge profiles, which aren't very discernible in the OP pics. Beaver inserts have square or angle slightly inward. It's my understand that the Helme's jar inserts have rounded edge profiles. Is this case for Helme's jars?


----------

